# Do Tortoises Dream?



## viperdrake (Jun 10, 2011)

Well i think they do? i just went to my Baby Leopard enclosure and the smallest one was sleeping... but not hidden inside his shell and and he was sort of moving his head around and moving his front legs almost like if he was ... swimming breaststroke style... this made me wonder if they actually dream... and if so about what.. lol :S maybe i need some sleep hehe.


----------



## coreyc (Jun 10, 2011)

He is probably dreaming of a big pile of Mazrui with a side of cactus [/i]


----------



## viperdrake (Jun 11, 2011)

lol sh emigth since i cant seem to find mazuri in Puerto Rico  cactus are plenty though


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 11, 2011)

Check with Coastal he might be able to ship there. It's just like shipping anywhere else in the US! I have sent stuff there at least twice this month! Worth a try!


----------



## Jacob (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes, I believe They Dream or Have Thoughts!
My Little Guy Always Sleeeps Stretched Out Under The Light, Basically Basking
and Getting All His Body Heated up


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 11, 2011)

I've seen Jennifer bob her head and "swim" in sleep, myself. I've no idea if they really dream, but it's a charming idea. 

If they do dream, though, it's likely about fresh sow-thistle and cactus pads.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 11, 2011)

viperdrake said:


> Well i think they do? i just went to my Baby Leopard enclosure and the smallest one was sleeping... but not hidden inside his shell and and he was sort of moving his head around and moving his front legs almost like if he was ... swimming breaststroke style... this made me wonder if they actually dream... and if so about what.. lol :S maybe i need some sleep hehe.



That's just how they breathe. When their throat pouch inflates and deflates their head moves up and down. Tortoises move their legs in and out of their shell to breathe as well. The shell is just a big, immovable rib cage, so unless they have a hinge like a box turtle or a hingeback, turtles cannot move their ribs. That's why they move like that, both when they're asleep and awake.

I don't think reptiles dream. They don't have the enlarged brain of mammals or birds, so they probably don't dream. Here's a related thread:

"So do tortoises dream?"


----------



## viperdrake (Jun 13, 2011)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> viperdrake said:
> 
> 
> > Well i think they do? i just went to my Baby Leopard enclosure and the smallest one was sleeping... but not hidden inside his shell and and he was sort of moving his head around and moving his front legs almost like if he was ... swimming breaststroke style... this made me wonder if they actually dream... and if so about what.. lol :S maybe i need some sleep hehe.
> ...



Ohh cool did not know that. ill stop worrying about him having nightmares of drowning hehe


----------



## drift2sea (Jun 13, 2011)

I Woke up the other day and i seen the craziest thing.Mine was in her bedding area when i woke up to check on her and im not kidding she had her whole head and neck out of her shell.The neck was all layed out straight an she was sleeping.Kinda scared me a little.Shes fine though must be a wierd sleeper i guess


----------

